# [FbSplash] Pas de splash [résolu]

## fb99

J'ai toujours eu envie d'avoir une belle image à mon boot, j'ai donc tout mis en oeuvre pour y arriver (bien que ce soit pas bien compliqué  :Laughing:  ) et oui j'ai suivi le guide gensplash en 5 étapes:

j'ai acitvé les bon options dans mon noyau

J'ai emergé splash-utils

J'ai modifier grub 

mais je ne vois toujours pas la jolie petite image a mon boot  :Sad: 

il y aussi /etc/init.d/splash qui lui, charge l'image de fonds, j'ai essayé de l'ajouter au runlevel boot; l'image se charge bien mais pas au tout début, seulement quand il start /etc/init.d/splash

Pk je ne vois pas l'image dés le début, aurais-je oublié qqch ?Last edited by fb99 on Sun Apr 03, 2005 8:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Polo

un truc genre gen_initrd peut etre....  :Question: 

je sais plus le nom exact de la commande, ni les options...

en gros, il va te générer le initrd qui contient l'image fbsplash.... moi, avec ca, j'ai pas eu besoin de faire rc-update add splash <machin>... (mais j'avais pas de barre de progression, c'est peut etre pour ca), enfin, l'image était la quoi  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pour que la dernière version de patch fbsplash marche il faut démasquer puis émerger la dernière version de splashutils (moi j'ai la version 1.1.9.3).

il faut aussi régénérer l'initrd avec le splash_geninitramfs de la dernière version de splashutils.

Et enfin il faut rajouter deux paramètres supplémentaires pour booter le noyau" quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1" 

Voila les paramètres que je passe a mon noyau au boot 

```
append = "video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"
```

Pour mon initrd

```
initrd = "/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024"
```

J'utilise LILO.

----------

## Polo

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> splash_geninitramfs

 

voila, c'est ca que je voulais dire  :Rolling Eyes: 

merci  :Razz: 

----------

## fb99

GentooUser@Clubic j'ai suivi ton conseil mais rien à faire ca veut toujours pas passer.. J'utilise grub c'est peut-être dans la configuration de grub qu'il y a un problème..

voilà mon grub.conf 

```

title  GNU/Linux-silent

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r5

append (hd0,4)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda7 splash=silent,theme:emerg$

initrd (hd0,4)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

```

aurais-je oublié qqch ?? Ou tout simplement une bête erreur, parce que je ne vois pas

----------

## fb99

j'ai modifié mon entré dans grub, j'ai maintenant ça:

[code][

title  GNU/Linux-silent

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda7 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-16@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd (hd0,4)/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

[code]

au début du boot l'image avec la progress barre apparaît mais elle reste figé et le texte défile par dessus, un message me dit ensuite. (je m'en rappelle plus il faut que je redémarre pour le voir)  :Laughing: 

----------

## fb99

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> j'ai modifié mon entré dans grub, j'ai maintenant ça:
> 
> [code][
> 
> title  GNU/Linux-silent
> ...

 

C'est bon je l'ai trouvé (l'erreur) 

c'est a peu près ça:

[code]

You don't appear to have a correct Console= setting in your kernel command line, Silent splash will not be enabled

You have to add a /dev/tty in your kernel command line, 

[/code]

c'est pas exactement mais en gros c'est ca

----------

## fb99

En fait il suffisait de rajouter CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 dans l'entré concerné du grub.conf

pour plus d'info http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/troubleshooting.php

----------

